# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Chuyên gia phân tích chiến lược lỗ của VinFast

## phuong_hanh3112

*Đầu tư lớn, nhất là ngành trong ngành công nghiệp mà đòi lãi ngay thì chỉ có... chộp giật. 6.600 tỉ đồng lỗ với doanh nghiệp nào đó có thể là sống còn nhưng với VinFast là chiến thắng, bởi đó là chiến lược lỗ có chủ đích của một doanh nghiệp tầm cỡ.*

Đó là nhận định của chuyên gia tài chính - PGS, TS Đinh Trọng Thịnh (Học viện Tài chính) khi nhìn vào những con số vừa được VinFast công khai trong nửa đầu năm 2020.

*- Công ty TNHH Sản xuất và Kinh doanh VinFast vừa công bố khoản lỗ sau thuế gần 6.600 tỉ đồng trong 6 tháng đầu năm 2020, gấp hơn 4 lần cùng kỳ năm ngoái. Số lỗ khủng ấy có thể đẩy nhiều doanh nghiệp cỡ lớn xuống bờ vực phá sản. Với VinFast, theo ông viễn cảnh nào đang đợi họ?*

Con số này với VinFast là hoàn toàn bình thường và cho thấy hãng xe này đang chủ động kiểm soát rất tốt tình hình. Đây là khoản âm nằm trong chiến lược của VinFast, vì cho tới nay VinFast vẫn bán xe với mức giá 3 Không, tức là không tính chi phí khấu hao, không tính chi phí tài chính (lãi phải trả của các khoản vay để đầu tư xây dựng nhà máy, vốn lưu động…) và không tính lãi cho chính VinFast. Đồng thời hãng xe Việt lại chấp nhận chủ động bù lỗ lên tới hàng trăm triệu đồng mỗi chiếc xe để chiếm lĩnh thị trường, để được khách hàng chấp nhận.

Có thể thấy VinFast rất tự tin và cũng rất thực tế. Bất kỳ doanh nghiệp nào ngay từ khi bắt đầu đã muốn có lãi ngay thì chỉ là viển vông. Đầu tư, đặc biệt là với những ngành đòi hỏi quy mô lớn như công nghiệp, sản xuất thì muốn có lãi ngay lại càng không thể. Nếu có, họa chăng là làm ăn kiểu chộp giật.

*- Và thường chủ động thì sẽ đạt kết quả tích cực?*

Đúng vậy. Ta có thể quan sát thấy VinFast đang ngày càng được người dùng đón nhận nhiều hơn. Bằng chứng là trong các tháng qua, chỉ với 3 mẫu xe, nhưng VinFast đã liên tiếp đứng trong tốp bán chạy nhất cả thị trường. Điều ấy cho thấy khoản lỗ của VinFast đang rất "lãi" từ sự tin tưởng từ người dùng. Đây là chiến lược lỗ thông minh để chiếm lĩnh thị trường và rõ ràng VinFast đang thắng lớn.

*- Điều này có vẻ hơi… ngược đời, khi người dùng càng mua nhiều ô tô, VinFast càng lỗ. Ông nghĩ sao về việc này?*

Tôi cho rằng, VinFast không chỉ thông minh khi chủ động với kế hoạch lỗ này, mà họ còn chứng minh được tiềm lực rất mạnh của mình trong chiến lược đường dài. VinFast là người đến sau trên thị trường đã có hàng loạt ông lớn. Để cạnh tranh được, họ phải thực sự mạnh. Chịu được lỗ kế hoạch dài hơi là một năng lực không đơn giản chút nào.

Thực tế, ngay từ đầu, lãnh đạo VinFast đã xác định đây là cuộc chơi dài với khoản lỗ có thể lên tới 18.000 tỉ đồng mỗi năm. Khi phủ sóng được thị trường, nâng quy mô sản xuất, chi phí làm ra một chiếc ô tô sẽ giảm đi đáng kể, lợi nhuận tăng lên, cộng thêm việc đưa giá xe về giá trị thật, VinFast sẽ tới điểm hòa vốn và rồi có lãi. Tôi tin rằng không phải ngẫu nhiên mà VinFast làm một nhà máy khổng lồ với công suất lên tới 500.000 xe/năm, vượt xa dung lượng cả thị trường Việt Nam. Họ hiểu thị trường trong nước, quốc tế và năng lực thực hiện của mình.

Chuyên gia Đinh Trọng Thịnh

*Giá xe sẽ vận động theo thị trường, không thể mãi "3 Không"*

*- Lỗ chiến lược để chiếm thị trường và rồi dần dần sẽ có lãi. Công thức như vậy có vẻ khá đại trà trong những cuốn sách về bài học thành công, thưa ông?*

Chiến lược là như vậy nhưng không phải muốn là làm được. Như tôi nói ở trên, doanh nghiệp phải có tiềm lực và dám dấn thân vào cuộc chơi lớn. Đơn giản, ngay cả khoản lỗ 6.600 tỉ đồng của VinFast hiện tại với doanh nghiệp khác đã là con số khổng lồ, thậm chí có thể phá sản. Nhưng với một Tập đoàn tiềm lực lớn như Vingroup, đó không phải là điều ghê gớm.

Điều quan trọng khác là chất lượng sản phẩm. Nếu doanh nghiệp cứ lỗ mà người dùng không bị thuyết phục vì chất lượng, thì có tiềm lực tới mấy cũng ngã ngựa. Như với VinFast, chất lượng được đánh giá cao theo tôi cũng là đương nhiên bởi cách làm rất bài bản, từ việc đầu tư nghiên cứu, hệ thống dây chuyền hiện đại, hợp tác với những ông lớn trên thế giới tới kiểm soát chất lượng chặt chẽ, dịch vụ hậu mãi tốt. Khi doanh nghiệp làm tốt, 1 đồn 10, 10 đồn hàng trăm, hàng nghìn và cứ thế sản phẩm được lan tỏa tự nhiên.

*- Dù sản phẩm có chất lượng tốt nhưng khi người dùng đã quen với mức giá tốt, việc tăng giá theo ông có phản cảm và gây tác dụng ngược không?*

VinFast ngay từ đầu đã tuyên bố lộ trình tăng giá một cách rõ ràng, công khai minh bạch nên theo tôi, không có gì khuất tất để gây phản cảm cho người dùng.

Vấn đề mấu chốt ở đây là ô tô Việt có giá tốt không phải vì chất lượng kém mà rẻ. Giá tốt là do hãng bù lỗ cho khách hàng để làm thị trường. Như vậy, khách hàng đang được mua xe với giá thấp hơn giá trị thực của chính chiếc xe. Và nếu chúng ta để ý thì cứ mỗi lần tăng giá theo lộ trình, VinFast lại bù lại cho khách hàng bằng một vài ưu đãi đặc biệt nào đó như tặng 100% phí trước bạ, tăng thời gian bảo hành từ 3 lên 5 năm, tặng voucher lên tới cả trăm triệu đồng,… Những cái đó chính là tiền VinFast tự bỏ ra nên về tổng thể, giá tăng thế nào trong lộ trình thì khách hàng VinFast vẫn được mua những chiếc xe Việt chất lượng với giá tốt.

Thế nhưng, điều ấy không thể duy trì mãi được. Mức giá sẽ đến lúc phải tăng phù hợp với giá trị xe, và khi VinFast đã đạt được độ phủ thị trường theo kế hoạch của mình, giá xe sẽ phải vận động theo đúng cơ chế thị trường. Ở góc độ kinh tế, việc này rất đáng mừng bởi chúng ta đã sản xuất ra những chiếc ô tô đẳng cấp, người dùng hài lòng khi sử dụng, doanh nghiệp thì có thể đứng vững, cạnh tranh với những ông lớn trên thị trường.

*- Theo ông, VinFast sẽ mất bao lâu để đến được điểm mốc ấy?*

Để dự đoán một cách chính xác thì rất khó vì còn phụ thuộc rất nhiều điều kiện. Tuy nhiên, phải khẳng định rằng không một hãng xe nào ngay trong năm đầu tiên xuất hiện trên thị trường đã có sự chiếm lĩnh như VinFast, kể cả doanh nghiệp lớn trên thế giới. Ngoài ra, cách làm của VinFast đã được thực tế chứng minh là đúng hướng khi họ vẫn liên tiếp tăng trưởng giữa mùa dịch. Vì thế, tôi tin rằng họ sẽ đạt được mục tiêu trong kế hoạch của mình sớm hơn dự kiến.

- Xin cảm ơn ông!

----------

